# Saddle that won't squish my gonads



## Boogieman142 (Jan 14, 2011)

As the title says, need a new one as my old buckingham belt is wearing out. The only other thing is it must be a float saddle, add on fall arrest wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2011)

wen you find one let me no:wink:


----------



## RacerX (Jan 15, 2011)

Look for one with a rigid batten seat.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 15, 2011)

RacerX said:


> Look for one with a rigid batten seat.


 
Right. Butterfly is the most comfortable saddle I've used. 
Phil


----------



## lync (Jan 15, 2011)

I climb a buckingham versatile deluxe. Floating bridge , can add on fall arrest suspenders with dorsal attachment point. No groin issues at all. Has a batten seat.
Its expensive but worth every penny.

corey


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jan 15, 2011)

was looking at the buckingham deluxe master saddle cause of the add on fall arrest stuff, any input on that one? I'd rather have a 10lb saddle made of something durable than one of those 3lb ones.


----------



## Scrat (Jan 17, 2011)

*squishhhh*



Boogieman142 said:


> was looking at the buckingham deluxe master saddle cause of the add on fall arrest stuff, any input on that one? I'd rather have a 10lb saddle made of something durable than one of those 3lb ones.


 
Been running the master since 07 and it is great but if you dont wear the right underoos or the boys are wandering-Ouchh.
Picked up an Ergovation and if you check Buckinghams site you can change out the rope bridge for a double floating Dee rig with two additional side Dees as well as they have a Y and H style harness with dorsal attachements. Be warned that there is nothing cheap about that $addle. Built like a truck, rides like a caddy, and costs like a lambo.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 17, 2011)

Heck I don't like floaters I have fixed middle d's with hard batten seatie my balls are cushion for that seat lol


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jan 23, 2011)

was looking at the glide 2 and does anyone know if there is add on fall arrest for it or if is even comfy to wear, the leg straps appear to be pretty narrow.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 23, 2011)

I climb on a glide 2. It's ok but I've been in some uncomfortable positions in the tree. Maybe more often than not.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 24, 2011)

Boogieman142 said:


> was looking at the glide 2 and does anyone know if there is add on fall arrest for it or if is even comfy to wear, the leg straps appear to be pretty narrow.


My son-in-law does auto upholstery. I had him make some wider pads and sew them to the existing pads. Pretty simple and it helped.
Phil


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 4, 2011)

Think I'm prolly just going to go with the ergovation.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 5, 2011)

Fall arrest on a climbing saddle? :msp_blink:
You going to run 2 ropes?
sounds like you need a different job hoss.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 5, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Fall arrest on a climbing saddle? :msp_blink:
> You going to run 2 ropes?
> sounds like you need a different job hoss.


 
Yes
No
I use spikes for removals


----------



## tree md (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm climbing on an older Petzl Navaho Mini Boss. You have to make your own bridge for it (or by one of Pezl's overpriced ones) But it's very lightweaight and comfortable. It has a stiff batten seat.

They no longer make that one but Petzl does make a comparable one; I think its called a Petzl Swing.


----------



## newsawtooth (Feb 5, 2011)

Take home message here is that Rope uses his gonads as cushions. Other than that, I have no concerns.


----------



## Tminus (Feb 6, 2011)

I climb on a traverse and I don't usually have too many problems with "the boys", unless I'm being lazy and straddling a limb and lean forwards too quick ha ha. I do find it restricts the lateral movement of my legs tho, I get a lot of pressure on my hips on big stretches.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 6, 2011)

so would the ergovation be a good one? Does someone have time in one to comment?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 7, 2011)

I climb on a Glide ( not the Glide Light ) and find it very comfortable. The leg straps have never been a problem pinching my legs or the 'boys' . I would recommend it to anyone whose climbing style is more about moving and not much setting. If you spend a lot of time setting, get a saddle with a batten seat.

I wished they still made this version and not the 'Light' one.
Rick


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 7, 2011)

I won't spend too much time sitting so I am going to shy away from the batten seat ones.


----------



## tree md (Feb 8, 2011)

Boogieman142 said:


> I won't spend too much time sitting so I am going to shy away from the batten seat ones.


 
Therein lies your quandary... I've never wore a saddle with leg straps that didn't squish my junk... If I were to have to use one again I would probably try one of the New Tribe saddles with the wide padded leg straps...


----------



## Boogieman142 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I finally have the $$ to get one, and have narrowed it to either the ergovation or the tree austria 3.1, and comments on either of those.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 10, 2011)

picked up the ergovation, spend some time reading a book while suspended in my garage, all I have to say is very comfy. My father even tried it on, he said that if they made saddles like that 35 years ago then he woulda stayed in the business.


----------

